# Ayatollah ali seyyed khemeni-"DESTROY ALL JEWISH INTERESTS AND PEOPLE WORLDWIDE"



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

What bothers me on this board is how so many here,who have stated they are conservative,claim iran will never attack israel.Open up the blinders time.

Today,i saw three sources about the grand supreme iranian leader,three verified news sources,that he is now created an islamic legal doctrine to justify the extermination of the jewish people,and interests not just in.israel,but worldwide.

Www.wnd.com has the report,and ?????? ???? ??? has the text from the ayatollah ,in farsi,which i do UNDERSTAND,and as also understanding the quran,and islamic edicts-the versevwhich is the basis for the legal jystification of preemptivity upon the jewish community worldwide is-
ALAGHEMI  2:191:193(quran)
"and slay them,wherever ye find them,and drive them hence ye places where you have been driven out,for persecution is slaughter,and persecution no more,for the religion is allah"

This is the script that the regime is using to justify what it calls,and i quote,"justifiable genocide of the greatest threatvto allah and islam"

Like the fucking germans in WWII.and we sit by,and deny its reality.
we should use elite teams,allow our brothers and sisters in god to defend thenselves,and weapons to send these regime players to their allah in a trash bag.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

At best,the illegal sunni obama is aiding and abetting the destroying these people.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 5, 2012)

When our so-called "president" abrogates religious freedom by his all-out push to force Catholics to fund abortions.....you wonder why he won't lift a finger against even the most virulent Muslim terrorist wannabe?

Really?  You wonder?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2012)

Good luck with that.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

HenryBHough said:


> When our so-called "president" abrogates religious freedom by his all-out push to force Catholics to fund abortions.....you wonder why he won't lift a finger against even the most virulent Muslim terrorist wannabe?
> 
> Really?  You wonder?



This is serious shit. Islam is a tool being used by the commies to enforce its call for complete globalization.the jewish people.should be complimented that they feel that their existance is such a threat.its because islam is satanic,a cult,a gemocidal group.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

UN is part of this globalization,and israel should put them in the trashbag too.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

They arrested a saudi spy,in syria,proving connection.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> What bothers me on this board is how so many here,who have stated they are conservative,claim iran will never attack israel.Open up the blinders time.
> 
> Today,i saw three sources about the grand supreme iranian leader,three verified news sources,that he is now created an islamic legal doctrine to justify the extermination of the jewish people,and interests not just in.israel,but worldwide.
> 
> ...



I am not a conservative, but I think most of them think like I do on this and that is that we dont think Iran is going to attack Isreal with NUKEs.

I think Iran does plan to use proxy groups like Hamaz and Hezbollah to rain missils down on Isreal and encourage middle class Jews to leave Isreal while the Arab population grows and eventually becomes a majority.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2012)

Why are righties so afraid of Iran?


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 5, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Why are righties so afraid of Iran?



Good question.  

Equally good:  Why are lefties so enamored of Iran?


----------



## occupied (Feb 5, 2012)

Beat that war drum blood sucker, maybe you will get another mass killing and useless occupation to cheer. Reactionaries like you need to quit being such chicken littles before we end up with more blood on our hands. Every day we get through without another stupid war for the enrichment of the MIC and the petrochemical industry is a victory.


----------



## CaughtInTheMid (Feb 5, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Why are righties so afraid of Iran?



i use to blow off the idea that we had to always have a war going. i now believe it's true.


----------



## Lakhota (Feb 5, 2012)

Righties seem afraid of their own shadows.  What gives with that?


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> What bothers me on this board is how so many here,who have stated they are conservative,claim iran will never attack israel.Open up the blinders time.
> 
> Today,i saw three sources about the grand supreme iranian leader,three verified news sources,that he is now created an islamic legal doctrine to justify the extermination of the jewish people,and interests not just in.israel,but worldwide.
> 
> ...



You should be more concerned about the number of people on here who still promote the good islam:bad islam duality.  As long as the world remains in denial and is convinced that the majority of them are good, they can do whatever they please.  Even genocide.


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> What bothers me on this board is how so many here,who have stated they are conservative,claim iran will never attack israel.



Shalom

And we should care about what happens to Israhell because .......?!?!?

.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> *What bothers me on this board is how so many here,who have stated they are conservative,claim iran will never attack israel.*Open up the blinders time.
> 
> Today,i saw three sources about the grand supreme iranian leader,three verified news sources,that he is now created an islamic legal doctrine to justify the extermination of the jewish people,and interests not just in.israel,but worldwide.
> 
> ...



You mistake some of us not believing it ....with caring if it happens or not.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

HenryBHough said:


> When our so-called "president" abrogates religious freedom by his all-out push to force Catholics to fund abortions.....you wonder why he won't lift a finger against even the most virulent Muslim terrorist wannabe?
> 
> Really?  You wonder?


Liar.

Fact is, President Obama has killed more Taliban and more al-Quaeda than any one else.  That's including bin Laden that your hero couldn't be bothered with even though he was responsible for ore than 3000 American deaths. 

The Repbs have done NOTHING. Not one damn thing, except lie about President Obama.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 5, 2012)

genocide is perpetuated by all nations at some time in history, why would you think it will ever  stop?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > When our so-called "president" abrogates religious freedom by his all-out push to force Catholics to fund abortions.....you wonder why he won't lift a finger against even the most virulent Muslim terrorist wannabe?
> ...



Gawd, you really are fruitier than a nut cake but just for the heck of it, what the hell is -


> a gemocidal group




Hmmm??

ASSSSSuming you really meant, "g-e-r-m-i-c-i-d-a-l, what the hell does THAT mean?

Are you saying they're germy?

LOL


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> They arrested a saudi spy,in syria,proving connection.



An arrest proves connection? Has he been tried? Sentenced? 

NO???

What ever happened to the Sixth Amendment?

Oh wait, I forgot, you're a rabid right winger so the Constitution isn't a consideration.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

occupied said:


> Beat that war drum blood sucker, maybe you will get another mass killing and useless occupation to cheer. Reactionaries like you need to quit being such chicken littles before we end up with more blood on our hands. Every day we get through without another stupid war for the enrichment of the MIC and the petrochemical industry is a victory.



How terribly anti-American of you. Nooten Mittens both say they want more military and ore wars. Its the Ree-Pub way. And, what the heck, it certainly worked for BushCheneyHaliburton. 

Thing is, President Obama has shown that we can deal quite effectively with our enemies with a truly surgical strike, killing only the target, no thousands of American deaths or thousands more of civilian deaths. 

So, why do the GObP/Repubs hate President Obama's bloodless wars?

Because they don't enrich the 1%. 

It really is that simple.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> genocide is perpetuated by all nations at some time in history, why would you think it will ever  stop?



President Obama has ended it very effectively. He has killed many of our enemies without so much as even one American death. 

Repubs just HATE that.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

Lakhota said:


> Why are righties so afraid of Iran?


youre delusional. Exactly the opposite. Libs suck allahs dick,and pussyfoot around and appease to terrorism. Let israel defend itself,with our aid,via weapons,wipeem off the face of the planet. Libs are the whiney pussies in school that had no balls to stand up to the bully.


----------



## Full-Auto (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> What bothers me on this board is how so many here,who have stated they are conservative,claim iran will never attack israel.Open up the blinders time.
> 
> Today,i saw three sources about the grand supreme iranian leader,three verified news sources,that he is now created an islamic legal doctrine to justify the extermination of the jewish people,and interests not just in.israel,but worldwide.
> 
> ...



Sabre rattling. Like they could mount a decent army, without the world kicking their ass.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

All you commie scum are as bad as those wishing jewish genocide.....not a one of you scumbags had ever,in one thread,ever showed empathy or supported the israelis. What are you going tobdo?help irans agents in this country?these people are guilty of only one thing,TRYING TO EXIST.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

My saviour,as other christians of all denominations,birthright place,jerusalem,is in the hands of scumbag terrorist satanic islamic palestinian control,hamas,because of your commie illegal piece of shit obama,uou know,the folks cheering on the gaza strip after 09/11 happened.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

You commie assholes dont realize,that the effort is being docterined GLOBALLY by iran to wipe out the jewish people


----------



## occupied (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> All you commie scum are as bad as those wishing jewish genocide.....not a one of you scumbags had ever,in one thread,ever showed empathy or supported the israelis. What are you going tobdo?help irans agents in this country?these people are guilty of only one thing,TRYING TO EXIST.



Good God what a chicken little.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

Clinton wasnt even as bad as the piece of shit occupying the WH


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

occupied said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > All you commie scum are as bad as those wishing jewish genocide.....not a one of you scumbags had ever,in one thread,ever showed empathy or supported the israelis. What are you going tobdo?help irans agents in this country?these people are guilty of only one thing,TRYING TO EXIST.
> ...



Hey you pice of shit,do you support jewish holocaust number two?


----------



## Full-Auto (Feb 5, 2012)

occupied said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > All you commie scum are as bad as those wishing jewish genocide.....not a one of you scumbags had ever,in one thread,ever showed empathy or supported the israelis. What are you going tobdo?help irans agents in this country?these people are guilty of only one thing,TRYING TO EXIST.
> ...



You were very kind sir.


----------



## occupied (Feb 5, 2012)

You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

Bunch of anti semite scum. Go fuck your allah.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

occupied said:


> You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.



Answer my question you dhimmi commie piece of shit,do you support another holocaust?


----------



## Full-Auto (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.
> ...



................................................


----------



## occupied (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.
> ...



What answer would make you meltdown the fastest for my entertainment? Imagine I said that. The time for taking the likes of you seriously passed the first time you resorted to childish name calling.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.
> ...



How come you demand others answer your wacko "questions" but you never answer even one question I ask you?

I dare you to answer the questions I asked you. You'll find them on page two of this thread as well as every other of your nutty threads. 

Well?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

I answer you dirtbags constantly,without seeing one bit of evidence to refute anything i present here. Again,do you support another holocaust?and the iranians?


----------



## occupied (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I answer you dirtbags constantly,without seeing one bit of evidence to refute anything i present here. Again,do you support another holocaust?and the iranians?



Quit asking stupid questions expecting serious answers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> I answer you dirtbags constantly,without seeing one bit of evidence to refute anything i present here. Again,do you support another holocaust?and the iranians?



Coward.

I'm done with you until you quit saying stupid things, stop the childish name calling and start answering some questions.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

Answer it,or leave the thread,scumbag.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

I answer anything and everything and dont receive one rebuttal of substance.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Answer my question you dhimmi commie piece of shit,do you support *another* holocaust?


How can there be "another" holocaust?

When there wasn't one in the first place??


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

​


Sunni Man said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Answer my question you dhimmi commie piece of shit,do you support *another* holocaust?
> ...



Scumbag satanic piece of shit.read history,instead of sucking off your damien allah.burn in hell you bastard.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> ...


Does your response mean that you agree or disagree with me?


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 5, 2012)

The holocaust is very real scumbag. Explain this about your piece of shit satanic religion
ReligionofPeace.com - Islam: Making a True Difference in the World


----------



## mskafka (Feb 5, 2012)

HenryBHough said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why are righties so afraid of Iran?
> ...



Another good question:  Who is going to be on the front lines of this war with Iran?


----------



## mskafka (Feb 5, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.
> ...



Who will be on the front lines of this war with Iran?


----------



## waltky (Feb 5, 2012)

Iran got internal problems that could bring the regime down...

*Iran's top ayatollah: We're trumping the West, but beware infighting at home*
_February 3, 2012 : In a State of the Union-like speech before March elections, Ayatollah Ali Khamenei vowed to press on with Iran nuclear program, but warned of internal divisions between conservatives._


> Iran's supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei vowed today that Iran would not "retreat" on its nuclear program, and warned that any military strike "will be 10 times more detrimental to the US" than to Iran.  In a defiant speech delivered at Friday prayers at Tehran University, Ayatollah Khamenei portrayed the Islamic Republic as an omnipotent, triumphant regional player whose revolutionary example was the "biggest success in modern history," even as the US and NATO were "becoming weaker and weaker."  He claimed that Iran is the vanguard of an Arab world "Islamic Awakening," which brought down three dictators in the past year, and said Iran would support "any group in the world" fighting Israel.
> 
> Coming just days before the 33rd anniversary of Iran's 1979 Islamic Revolution, Khamenei's near-exultant speech  Iran's annual equivalent of a State of the Union address  elucidated Iran's current worldview as pressure mounts toward conflict. But his declarations of Iranian influence abroad were also counterbalanced by his acknowledgement of "weaknesses" and political division at home.  With parliamentary elections due in one month, Khamenei criticized the "blame game" between President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad's administration and other conservative elements of the regime, and lectured: "Unity is the cure to lots of ailments in our country."
> 
> ...



See also:

*Israeli Cabinet Mulls Response to Iran Threat*
_February 05, 2012 - Growing tensions between Israel and Iran topped the agenda at the weekly Cabinet meeting in Jerusalem._


> Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu opened the Cabinet meeting by referring to a statement last week by Irans supreme leader Ayatollah Ali Khamenei, who described Israel as a cancerous tumor that must be cut off.  Netanyahu said the only way to ensure Israels survival in a region where Irans ruler talks about destroying Israel, is to continue to develop the nations military might.  A strong army is the only guarantee of peace, he said, and Israel's only defense if peace unravels.
> 
> Iran says its nuclear program is for peaceful purposes, but Israel and the West believe Tehran is building nuclear weapons that could threaten the existence of the Jewish state. Israeli officials are warning publicly that Iran is close to the point of no return- the point where military action to stop Iran from acquiring the atom bomb would be too late.  Israel has said time and again that if international sanctions against Iran fail, it is prepared to take military action on its own. This has raised growing alarm in the West.  Last week, U.S. Defense Secretary Leon Panetta was quoted by The Washington Post as saying that he believes Israel might attack Iran this year, possibly as early as April.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine (Feb 6, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> Answer it,or leave the thread,scumbag.





vampiric68 said:


> I answer anything and everything and dont receive one rebuttal of substance.





vampiric68 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> ...





vampiric68 said:


> The holocaust is very real scumbag. Explain this about your piece of shit satanic religion
> ReligionofPeace.com - Islam: Making a True Difference in the World





Well, aren't you just a delight!


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 6, 2012)

vampiric68 said:


> The holocaust is very real scumbag. Explain this about your piece of shit satanic religion
> ReligionofPeace.com - Islam: Making a True Difference in the World


Thank you for the link to that great site that tells about the wonderful and peaceful and beautiful religion of Islam.


----------



## Jos (Feb 6, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2Skmj8q0Wg]Jews in Iran - Australian TV - 1/2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 6, 2012)

Funny how "squatters rights" are not universaly accepted.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 6, 2012)

Kill the ayatollah.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 6, 2012)

The left is gleefully looking toward Iran to destroy Israel and kill all the Jews worldwide.  Then the muslims can get onto the serious business of the left, killing the Christians.


----------



## Ed Spacer (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The left is gleefully looking toward Iran to destroy Israel and kill all the Jews worldwide.  Then the muslims can get onto the serious business of the left, killing the Christians.



Get this person a cigar. Bingo.


----------



## mskafka (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunshine said:


> vampiric68 said:
> 
> 
> > Answer it,or leave the thread,scumbag.
> ...



Astute observation, Sunshine.  I was thinking the same thing.    This is indeed the BEST way to mend relations between the two religions.


----------



## mskafka (Feb 6, 2012)

HenryBHough said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> > Why are righties so afraid of Iran?
> ...



Stop and think about this for a second:  Do you think it's that "lefties" are enamored of Iran, or is it that many of us (left, right, and center) are beginning to call bullshit on the "they hate us for our freedoms" reason for leveling cities?  

Those of us who know the history of US involvement in (screwing around with) Iran, are beginning to see that there are many reasons that Iranians aren't too fond of us.  From the Eisenhower Administration, until the Shah was overthrown in '79, we had our noses all up in their business....in places where we had NO BUSINESS interfering.  And we've been responsible for some other charming events since 1979.  I'm sure that you know all this (and I'm being sincere.  Everyone knows the history of the Shah and Iran).  

Now...we know that we're not going to be able to knock on the door and say: "Hey guys...how about a cup of tea?  We're sorry, and we'd like to make things right."  Not a possibility at this point, and won't be for a long time.  If we get involved in another war with them....I believe...the world as we know it will never be the same.  

And I keep asking the question: "Who is going in first, when/if this war starts?"  Will Israel be willing to put boots on the ground?  They haven't been shy about emphatically saying that they will nuke Iran into oblivion.  But will they go up front, or at least with us, when we go......which it looks like we're headed in that direction?


----------



## mskafka (Feb 6, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> The left is gleefully looking toward Iran to destroy Israel and kill all the Jews worldwide.  Then the muslims can get onto the serious business of the left, killing the Christians.



Do you really believe this?  When 78.5% of the United States is Christian, in some form or another.  I'm sure that some of that percentage is liberal.  About 12%-"unaffiliated" with any religion.  1.7% Jewish; 0.6% Muslim-

(per updated CIA factbook January 19th, 2012)

This sounds like propaganda and fearmongering.  Who is making these claims?  I would love to know the LIAR'S name.  Yes, he/she is a LIAR!  Have you found them in scriptures?  Or which individual?  That's pretty nasty.  Just because someone doesn't want to level Iran, doesn't mean that they want the Jewish population decimated.  

It sounds like you're playing the victim-playing that guilt card that so many have felt for so long, for what happened in the Holocaust.  And yes, it happened....before you label me a holocaust denier.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 6, 2012)

occupied said:


> You're pretty boring, most paranoid schizophrenics have a little more imagination in their paranoia.



Polly want another cracker? 

How does it feel to be a mentally ill parrot repeating the same BS from the head mentally ill idiot ron paul all over the web? 

Do these fucking idiot assholes really think that they are not transparent morons?  Or that ron paul's lunatic ravings even make sense, and are worth repeating?

No wonder all of the lyndon larouche psychotics have now latched on ron paul like sucker remoras on a shark, vermin attracts each other.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 6, 2012)

Sunni Man said:


> When there wasn't one in the first place??



A perfect example of why **** trash like this is stuffed deep in my ignore (dogshit) box.

Funny how mentally ill filth lying turds like this collecting welfare - stealing my tax dollars - are symbolic of most muslim filth.


----------



## rhodescholar (Feb 6, 2012)

mskafka said:


> Who will be on the front lines of this war with Iran?



The all-volunteer army, and perhaps we can send a few pieces of leftist psychotic shit tied to our tanks to lead the way.


----------



## mskafka (Feb 6, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> mskafka said:
> 
> 
> > Who will be on the front lines of this war with Iran?
> ...



The all-volunteer military....many of which are on their 2nd or 3rd deployment to the Middle East.  I vote we bring back the draft and all who've gone on the record, in here and elsewhere as being ready to blow someone off the map, go to the top of the list-and are automatically assigned to infantry.  

Forget drawing the capsules out of the fishbowl.  The members of that lovely "Project for a New American Century", even as old as they are....would look GREAT in camo!


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 6, 2012)

rhodescholar said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > When there wasn't one in the first place??
> ...


Hey rhodes-nut-case, how were you able to escape the Institution this time??


----------



## DeeCee (Feb 8, 2012)

Then you will hear the Islamic lobby CAIR whining how "dare" we call them ISLAMOASCISTS!


----------



## ATX512 (Feb 10, 2012)

"Then you will hear the Islamic lobby CAIR whining how "dare" we call them ISLAMOASCISTS!"

Well I guess then the Zionists don't mind when we call them Nazi-lite.


----------



## ATX512 (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought I had just about every foul mouthed, know-nothing, racist, Zionist poster out there.But I gotta say Vampiric68 has got to take the prize.You are so far from being a true Christian as someone can get.Buying all that right-wing Zionist BS,is just crazy.You need to read some unbiased websites on Iran before posting.Those pro-Israeli sites will rot your brain quick.


----------

